# Sept 18th Catfish Tourney



## Dreamer69 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey yall,  Really enjoyed fishing the tourney with yall. Joseph and doodleflop congrats on the win. Guess all my and lil mac smack talk got us.  But we will be back.. Looking forward to the next tourney.


----------



## doodleflop (Sep 19, 2010)

X2. Had a great time guys. Don't worry the smack talking has backfired on the best of us. It was exciting especially almost sleeping too late to make it to the weigh in. Thanks to my dad for calling us and waking us up lol. It was good meeting you and lil Mac I've had fun on here harassing y'all.


----------



## MR.ED (Sep 19, 2010)

Good job guys.What was the weight and number of boats?


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 19, 2010)

we had 9 boats (low turn out ??????????????) team holdem hook won with 62# and had big blue @ 20# paid $700 total. team catch yo cat (that b me) took 2nd with 59# and big flathead @22# worth $430.00 total. gotta get a date together for the october tment and will post it . thanks to all the teams taht fished with us looks like there was alot more fish caught this time.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 19, 2010)

Good meeting y'all 2 smack talkers. I still can't get over that we caught our total of 80lbs of fish out of one hole. It is forever embedded on the gps


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 20, 2010)

Dreamer and Mac are good people!
Here is Dreamer with a nice one from the tourney.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 20, 2010)

Umm Joseph according to the post above you its sayin 62 lbs? Where did 80 come in? Guess i could have caught that many too when I have 50 lines and jugs set out? LOL!!!!  Thanks for the picture SOS..


----------



## j_seph (Sep 20, 2010)

We had 3 more fish in the cooler boy! We just took out enough to win!


----------



## Lil Mac (Sep 20, 2010)

joseph if you had 3 more fish y didnt you bring them anyway to show them?? oh i forgot they was soooooo lil to bring up there. they was smaller than tha shad you use for bait. y you go all tha way to tha dam for??? you must love spendin tat gas money only brought 60 lbs home. tats sad cant even catch a 40 lber up there.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 20, 2010)

Lil Mac said:


> joseph if you had 3 more fish y didnt you bring them anyway to show them?? oh i forgot they was soooooo lil to bring up there. they was smaller than tha shad you use for bait. y you go all tha way to tha dam for??? you must love spendin tat gas money only brought 60 lbs home. tats sad cant even catch a 40 lber up there.


 Let me see, we come to weigh in, you want to see our fish while you was a grinning like a opossum, then shawn knocked yall into 2nd place, then we bring our fish and knock you to 3rd place, then you say when are we going fishing?
All you know is what you were told
 ya'll drove by us twice, suprised you couldn't see the cell phone when we sent you a txt msg one time. That was sho nuff some party going on up there, I kept waiting on SOS to come speeding by everytime that lady cackled


----------



## doodleflop (Sep 21, 2010)

Joe I think you covered it there's nothing left for me to say. Oh yeah we won.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 21, 2010)

Uh-oh lil mac we been doodleflopped!!  We were told they went to the dam huh? I think they were seein where we were at and waited till we moved then they sat in our place. Knew you didnt go to the dam. Slow as that boat moved by the time you got to the dam you would have to turn around and get back before weigh in.   Yeah yall knocked us out of 2nd for sure. But the big fish i wouldnt be so sure about.. Next month there wont be no close calls. So better get yalls limb lines set early.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 21, 2010)

When is the next one? I want to make sure I have my new boat ready!!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 21, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> When is the next one? I want to make sure I have my new boat ready!!


New boat ain't gonna help ya to catch bigger fish!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 21, 2010)

j_seph said:


> New boat ain't gonna help ya to catch bigger fish!



But there is so much more room for me to stretch out, take a nap and dream about being like you when I grow up


----------



## Lil Mac (Sep 21, 2010)

so joseph means big boat dont catch big fish??? you right bc look at ur fish. i know yall knocked us out but tats ok with us bc like my dad said be ready for next tourny. and by tha way i dont really want to fish with you i rather stick with SOS he party all night on tha boat put us on tha fish. and dont worry bout anythin or tryin to get behind someone. and SOS you are a very good man im glad to meet you and i would love to fish with you again


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> But there is so much more room for me to stretch out, take a nap and dream about being like you when I grow up


----------



## j_seph (Sep 21, 2010)

Lil Mac said:


> so joseph means big boat dont catch big fish??? you right bc look at ur fish. i know yall knocked us out but tats ok with us bc like my dad said be ready for next tourny. and by tha way i dont really want to fish with you i rather stick with SOS he party all night on tha boat put us on tha fish. and dont worry bout anythin or tryin to get behind someone. and SOS you are a very good man im glad to meet you and i would love to fish with you again



Don't make me quote that PM you sent me


----------



## Lil Mac (Sep 21, 2010)

joseph imma say now i did say tat i want to fish with you. but SOS needs a fishin partner and me and my dad will be his fishin partner. i do want to fish with you bc i want to know how everyone fishes bc yall seen wat i use and i seen wat yall use. idc who i fish with as long as i go fishin. SOS is a very good man to be around with. we had alot of fun at tha tourny at weigh in we cut up and all i really enjoyed it


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lil Mac, SOS hasnt said that he needs or wants us as fishin partners.. I am sure there are others that want to fish with whoever. So dont jump to conclusions till its said and done. Just wanted to get that story straight on here before it gets out of hand.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 21, 2010)

Lil Mac said:


> joseph imma say now i did say tat i want to fish with you. but SOS needs a fishin partner and me and my dad will be his fishin partner. i do want to fish with you bc i want to know how everyone fishes bc yall seen wat i use and i seen wat yall use. idc who i fish with as long as i go fishin. SOS is a very good man to be around with. we had alot of fun at tha tourny at weigh in we cut up and all i really enjoyed it





Dreamer69 said:


> Lil Mac, SOS hasnt said that he needs or wants us as fishin partners.. I am sure there are others that want to fish with whoever. So dont jump to conclusions till its said and done. Just wanted to get that story straight on here before it gets out of hand.


Ya'll fished with SOS so ya'll should already know a little about how I fish. Read his GON article that he done and you can learn more about how I fish just as he learned how I fish.


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 21, 2010)

now now order on the water i say. settle it on the water guys hook to hook.  it was a greta tment for such a small turn out. good weights brought to the scales this time. im still waiting for that 100# stringer to come up to weigh in. i really think we lost 3 fish that would have put us close to the century mark. the qaulity was on that spot for sure. going back saturday and play some more. keep it fun guys


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 21, 2010)

Goin to sinclair then oconee sat for a bass tourney. then next weekend goin back to oconee.. enjoyed the tourney. will be back for sure.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 21, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> now now order on the water i say. settle it on the water guys hook to hook.  it was a greta tment for such a small turn out. good weights brought to the scales this time. im still waiting for that 100# stringer to come up to weigh in. i really think we lost 3 fish that would have put us close to the century mark. the qaulity was on that spot for sure. going back saturday and play some more. keep it fun guys


If we had only worked the area we had caught those fish in first no telling what we could of had. I had an 8inch live bait get messed with but it would never commit


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 21, 2010)

All right boys....... I've cleaned up a couple of personal attacks on this thread. Let's keep it clean, if ya'll wanna attack one another take it to pm's.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 22, 2010)

By gosh when the DAQG speaks everyone shuts up


----------

